# Poner los cuernos



## Francelho

Trair a pessoa com a qual alguém forma um casal é, na linguagem coloquial, _pôr os cornos? _E é chamada a pessoa traída de _cornuda?
_
Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Francelho said:


> Trair a pessoa com a qual alguém forma um casal é, na linguagem coloquial, _pôr os cornos? _E é chamada a pessoa traída de _cornuda?
> _
> Obrigado.



Exacto.


----------



## jazyk

No Brasil, pelo menos na minha região, é mais comum dizer que um homem é (um) corno e que uma mulher é (uma) corna (o fechado).

Além de pôr os cornos (o aberto), também se diz meter os cornos, cornear ou pôr/meter chifre (comumente no singular).


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> No Brasil, pelo menos na minha região, é mais comum dizer que um homem é (um) corno e que uma mulher é (uma) corna (o fechado).
> 
> Além de pôr os cornos (o aberto), também se diz meter os cornos, cornear ou pôr/meter chifre (comumente no singular).



De facto, _'corno_' é uma alternativa possível e comum também no calão de Portugal, mas cá não tem forma feminina (como '_boi manso_', outro sinónimo possível mas muito menos frequente, também não tem).


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Exacto.



Mas vocês não chamam "_bode_" ao marido traido pela mulher, não é?
Quero decir: a palavra "_bode_" em portugués não tem qualquer connotação insultante, além do simples nome dum animal?


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Mas vocês não chamam "_bode_" ao marido traido pela mulher, não é?
> Quero decir: a palavra "_bode_" em portugués não tem qualquer connotação insultante, além do simples nome dum animal?



Não, não chamamos. Contudo, '_bode_' pode ser usado como insulto, sim, geralmente no sentido de devasso (_'velho bode_'). Não é comum, mas pode ter uma conotação injuriosa, como, aliás, outros animais podem ter e frequentemente têm ('_vaca', 'víbora', 'cabra', 'ovelha ronhosa', 'sapo', 'boi'_. etc.)


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Não, não chamamos. Contudo, '_bode_' pode ser usado como insulto, sim, geralmente no sentido de devasso (_'velho bode_'). Não é comum, mas pode ter uma conotação injuriosa, como, aliás, outros animais podem ter e frequentemente têm ('_vaca', 'víbora', 'cabra', 'ovelha ronhosa', 'sapo', 'boi'_. etc.)



Velho bode = Viejo verde?


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Velho bode = Viejo verde?



Isso.


----------



## Ari RT

No exactamente. Entiendo "viejo verde" como el tipo ya maduro que se interesa por niñitas de edad como para que fuesen sus hijas. Un "bode velho" sería más bien un sátiro, alguien (masculino) con apetito sexual excesivo, siempre buscando cubrir las "cabras" del rebaño que le pasen cerca.


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> No exactamente. Entiendo "viejo verde" como el tipo ya maduro que se interesa por niñitas de edad como para que fuesen sus hijas. Un "bode velho" sería más bien un sátiro, alguien (masculino) con apetito sexual excesivo, siempre buscando cubrir las "cabras" del rebaño que le pasen cerca.


Acho que ambos são capaces de ter razão.

O problema aqui é que "viejo verde" não passa de ser um registo coloquial e falado, o que faz dificil "fixar" oficialmente um significado estável (*), sendo um  termo relativamente frequente por volta dos anos 60 do passado século e que depois deveio pouco usado.

Que eu saiba, "viejo verde" inclui ambos conceitos: um homem idoso com gosto pela libertinagem ou devassidão e também um homem idoso que está sempre a interesar-se por raparigas novas, ainda que elas nem sequer dêem por ele, quem só fica ridículo.


(*) N.B. Outros exemplos:
*Carroza:* pessoa madura o que tem gostos/opinioes pouco actuales ou ainda reaccionárias. Este termo foi teve um êxito espectacular entre os mais novos em 1970/1980. Agora ninguém sabe o que é.

*Verde:* qualquer coisa relacionada com o sexo. Mas é um sexo kitsch, sujo, vulgar, nada de bom gosto, belo ou atraente. É um termo arcaico hoje, mas nos anos 60 estava por toda parte: viejo verde, novelas verdes, houve ainda um filme chamado Lo verde comienza en los Pirineos fazendo referênça a maior liberdade sexual nos países estrangeiro comparada com o a repressão espanhola nessa altura.

*Pasarlo bárbaro*: pasar um tempo divertido. Dizia-se muito por volta dos anos 40/50. Mas não se diz agora.

*Descocado*: pessoa que não é acanhada quando fala o veste, ou mais ainda, que não tem vergonha. Termo dos anos 1920. Agora ninguém sabe o que quer dizer.


----------



## Francelho

"chiste verde", "película verde", etc. já são expressões arcaicas? Não acredito... Donde és?


----------



## gato radioso

Francelho said:


> "chiste verde", "película verde", etc. já são expressões arcaicas? Não acredito... Donde és?



Sou da Andaluzia, mas não achas também que "chiste verde" ou "película verde" são já expressões velhas? Não digo que a minha avó não possa dizê-las, mas soam muito dos anos 60. A gente nova não fala assim, diriam "borde" "bordería" ou quem sabe qué.


----------



## Francelho

Para mim, "borde" quer dizer _antipático_. Un _chiste verde _é o mesmo do que um _chiste guarro. _Mas sim, é verdade que_ verde _no senso de_ guarro _ficou talvez um bocado antigo.


----------



## gato radioso

Francelho said:


> Para mim, "borde" quer dizer _antipático_. Un _chiste verde _é o mesmo do que um _chiste guarro. _Mas sim, é verdade que_ verde _no senso de_ guarro _ficou talvez um bocado antigo.



É verdade. Borde tem varios significados: "_Mi suegro es bastante borde_" (nada amável) ou "_A Juan le gusta ver películas bordes" _(porno).


----------

